# Toasted Barley Flakes?



## Janet H (Apr 11, 2014)

Has anyone found an awesome use for Toasted Barley Flakes? I accidentally bought a bag of these instead of rolled oats.  This mornings breakfast was ... less than wonderful and I have a pound of this stuff to use up...


----------



## Addie (Apr 11, 2014)

Janet H said:


> Has anyone found an awesome use for Toasted Barley Flakes? I accidentally bought a bag of these instead of rolled oats.  This mornings breakfast was ... less than wonderful and I have a pound of this stuff to use up...



Crush them and put them in the bird feeder?


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 11, 2014)

I suppose you could add them to soups (beef barley) and stews.  
Also, try them in any recipes that call for oatmeal.  How about barley raisin cookies.
Barley bread??


----------



## taxlady (Apr 11, 2014)

Add them to homemade muesli or granola.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 11, 2014)

I know them as a sub for tea...Dad drank it all the time.


----------



## FrankZ (Apr 11, 2014)

You could feed it to the house vegetarian... oh.. nevermind.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 12, 2014)

I would hide some in a meatloaf every now and then until it is gone.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Apr 12, 2014)

THESE RECIPES should keep you busy until the bag runs out.


----------



## Janet H (Apr 13, 2014)

Addie said:


> Crush them and put them in the bird feeder?





This idea worked! The birds also like the barley flake enhanced muffins that my family politely picked at.


----------



## Mad Cook (Apr 13, 2014)

Addie said:


> Crush them and put them in the bird feeder?


Just don't feed them to my horse, please. 

Barley, which is normally good for horses or at worst is a bit rich and gives them skin bumps, turns him from a laid back, can't-be-bothered-being-spooky, you're-disturbing-my-nap kinda guy to a dangerous lunatic overnight! Long story but I ended up unconscious in an ambulance!


----------



## taxlady (Apr 13, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> Just don't feed them to my horse, please.
> 
> Barley, which is normally good for horses or at worst is a bit rich and gives them skin bumps, turns him from a laid back, can't-be-bothered-being-spooky, you're-disturbing-my-nap kinda guy to a dangerous lunatic overnight! Long story but I ended up unconscious in an ambulance!


Yikes! Nope, no feeding your horse barley.


----------



## CarolPa (Apr 14, 2014)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> THESE RECIPES should keep you busy until the bag runs out.




I'm going to try the Barley Mushroom Pilaf.  I like barley, but I only put it in vegetable soup a half cup at a time so a box of barley lasts me a very long time.  My father loved barley and Campbell's used to make a barley soup called Scotch Broth that he ate regularly.  I don't think they make it anymore.  We were probably the only ones buying it and he passed away in 1957.


----------



## Janet H (Apr 14, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> We were probably the only ones buying it and he passed away in 1957.




No - we were buying it as well and it was a lunchtime standard in cold weather.  It is lamb based and I haven't seen it for years in stores.

I googled it and found that they sell it in Canada and the UK still, but not in the US.


----------



## Mad Cook (Apr 14, 2014)

Janet H said:


> No - we were buying it as well and it was a lunchtime standard in cold weather. It is lamb based and I haven't seen it for years in stores.
> 
> I googled it and found that they sell it in Canada and the UK still, but not in the US.


 You aren't missing much. Campbells Scotch Broth isn't one of their better offerings.

Here's a recipe:- 
Scotch broth: Recipes: Good Food Channel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Apr 14, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> We were probably the only ones buying it and he passed away in 1957.


 
Not the only ones. My first wife used to heat it and eat it straight out of the can, without diluting it.

Campbell's had a really good (for condensed soup) beef barley soup that I loved as a kid.

When I was a child, I spoke and thought and reasoned as a child and ate Campbells soup. But when I grew up, I put away childish things and switched to Progresso


----------



## Addie (Apr 14, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> I'm going to try the Barley Mushroom Pilaf.  I like barley, but I only put it in vegetable soup a half cup at a time so a box of barley lasts me a very long time.  My father loved barley and Campbell's used to make a barley soup called Scotch Broth that he ate regularly.  I don't think they make it anymore.  We were probably the only ones buying it and he passed away in 1957.



I love the Scotch Broth also. It has lamb in it. But it is priced way above any of their other soups. At least once a year I make lamb stew with barley. I use the shoulder chops as it is the cheapest lamb meat we have around here. I love the creaminess of the barley.


----------



## Addie (Apr 14, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> You aren't missing much. Campbells Scotch Broth isn't one of their better offerings.
> 
> Here's a recipe:-
> Scotch broth: Recipes: Good Food Channel



I have to ask. What is a "*scrag* of mutton neck"? I know what a mutton neck is, but never heard the word Scrag.


----------



## Mad Cook (Apr 14, 2014)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Not the only ones. My first wife used to heat it and eat it straight out of the can, without diluting it.
> 
> Campbell's had a really good (for condensed soup) beef barley soup that I loved as a kid.
> 
> When I was a child, I spoke and thought and reasoned as a child and ate Campbells soup. But when I grew up, I put away childish things and switched to Progresso


The first American recipe I ever came across was in the 1960s when I was in my early teens in an advert for Campbells condensed mushroom soup. It was tuna casserole - a can of tuna with just a can of the soup poured over it and heated up in the oven. It nearly put me off American food for life! It was quite a long time before I realised that Americans actually cooked food from scratch.

To be fair to Campbells I keep the odd can of condensed tomato soup in the store cupboard because it's useful for the veg cottage pie that I make occasionally.


----------



## Mad Cook (Apr 14, 2014)

Addie said:


> I have to ask. What is a "*scrag* of mutton neck"? I know what a mutton neck is, but never heard the word Scrag.


Usually called "scrag end of neck".

This shows you where it is on the sheep:-
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/7d/British_Lamb_Cuts.svg

It's cheap and fatty but tasty (I love lamb). I suppose you could use any cut of lamb. I tend to use "best end of neck" or "breast of lamb" for casseroling as it has a better ratio of meat to bone and is less fatty but "scrag end" is traditional for scotch broth. Poverty food I suspect.

Most sheep meat we get in the UK is lamb (ie young sheep up to 12months old) although mutton is coming back into fashion and is more easily available than in the recent past, probably with the growing interest in Middle Eastern cooking . Mutton needs very careful cooking or it will be tough.


----------



## CarolPa (Apr 15, 2014)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Not the only ones. My first wife used to heat it and eat it straight out of the can, without diluting it.
> 
> Campbell's had a really good (for condensed soup) beef barley soup that I loved as a kid.
> 
> When I was a child, I spoke and thought and reasoned as a child and ate Campbells soup. But when I grew up, I put away childish things and switched to Progresso




I don't really like Progresso soup.  I don't think it's worth the price.  DH likes it though and I buy it for him.  The only time I eat canned soups is when I'm sick.  

Apparently, so many people felt the same way about the ScotchBroth as Mad Cook does and they quit selling it here.

I use the tomato soup over the potatoes with my meatloaf, and I use the mushroom soup for several recipes.  My husband likes it with leftover turkey instead of gravy.  He doesn't really like any gravy at all.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 15, 2014)

Campbell's Scotch Broth is still sold in some areas of the U.S. It is a staple in my parents' pantry in northern MN.


----------



## CarolPa (Apr 15, 2014)

I wonder if that's because Northern MN is so close to Canada?  It says online that it's no longer available in the states.  I want some.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 15, 2014)

I loved Scotch broth as a kid too, probably wouldn't have as much if I knew then that it contained lamb.  My Canadian mom loved it too.


----------



## Addie (Apr 15, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> I loved Scotch broth as a kid too, probably wouldn't have as much if I knew then that it contained lamb.  My Canadian mom loved it too.



I never cooked lamb for my kids growing up until they were ready to enter their teens. Then I made lamb stew. They loved it.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 15, 2014)

My mother was convinced that kids would hate lamb, so I never tasted it until I grew up.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 15, 2014)

I grew up eating lamb.  For my Armenian parents it was more common than beef.


----------



## Addie (Apr 16, 2014)

taxlady said:


> My mother was convinced that kids would hate lamb, so I never tasted it until I grew up.




Lamb is a much milder tasting meat that mutton. I really like the taste of lamb and even mutton. If I were introducing a child to that meat, I would make sure it was lamb and not mutton.


----------



## Addie (Apr 16, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I grew up eating lamb.  For my Armenian parents it was more common than beef.



In the city I lived in before coming back to Eastie, they had a lot of Muslims. So goat is the big seller there. After that it is lamb. I have never tasted goat.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Apr 16, 2014)

Addie said:


> I have never tasted goat.


 
You would probably like it. The flavor is a lot less gamy than lamb.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 16, 2014)

I have only tasted kid, not goat mutton. It was very mild.


----------



## CarolPa (Apr 17, 2014)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> You would probably like it. The flavor is a lot less gamy than lamb.




Naaaaa


----------

